# Primal Gear Folding Bows?



## 05allegiance

seems neat, for the ultralight person. I like it.


----------



## Bowjack

Folding bows aren't something brand new. Browning made one forty years or so ago.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

Bowjack said:


> Folding bows aren't something brand new. Browning made one forty years or so ago.


Cool! Is that yours?


----------



## Bowjack

Yes, I've had that bow for a couple years. It has never been shot. You can look at the history forum at the top of the page under recurves and see pictures of the same bow. Browning also made a wood riser version but I have never seen one in person.


----------



## Stinger3G

Bowjack said:


> Folding bows aren't something brand new. Browning made one forty years or so ago.


What I was gonna say. Not too terribly far from take down recurves, basically the same thing.


----------



## Gummi Bear

Bowjack said:


> Folding bows aren't something brand new. Browning made one forty years or so ago.



That's funny, I have the same bow sitting on the corner of my desk! It was a gift from a friend.

Shoots pretty good too.


----------



## Bowjack

I haven't seen a lot of them but there was that sold on the classifieds on another site a week or two ago.


----------



## kegan

Am I the only one thinking that with ILF bows and two piece longbows these sorts of "travel bows" aren't really that practical anymore?

Of course... that Browning is pretty sweet


----------



## newbwithabow

I have one. Really fun to shoot. I like mine so much I bought a second one. Limited Edition model G13.


----------



## guyver

Folds up like a pocket knife. Pretty cool. Take downs arrow is pretty funny though. I wonder if the limbs are solid fiberglass or ???


----------



## WillAdams

I've actually been considering takedown arrows --- currently my archery case is constrained size-wise by the arrows --- I think I could make it significantly smaller using takedown arrows.

Need to look up an arrow size which will fit inside a Carbon Express Herirage 150....


----------



## Destroyer

Neat idea. 

I'd would rather have a compound for a survival bow though, an old Hoyt Rebel XT or similar that can be disassembled easily + release aid & sights.


----------



## newbwithabow

guyver said:


> Folds up like a pocket knife. Pretty cool. Take downs arrow is pretty funny though. I wonder if the limbs are solid fiberglass or ???


The limbs are solid fiberglass and very strong. I have the 50lbs limbs and purchased a extra set of the 55lbs limbs.


----------



## guyver

ttt


----------



## TradgirlSA

Good morning all

I was hoping you can help me to find one of these folding browning bows? And just to make it worse a leftie?
Thx!!


----------



## fritzrichter30

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Sieh dir das an....
> http://www.goprimalnow.com/category_s/1826.htm
> [/ZITIEREN]
> Woher bekomme ich einen Faltbogen?


----------

